# Ecutek bluetooth dongle gtr r35



## joeke (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi

Looking for an ecutek bluetooth dongle, some problems with my maps, want to log them to be able to send them, can somebody sell me this? 

Thanks, 

Kind regards,

Wim


----------

